# The Hip - The Final Show



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

The Saturday night show (Aug 20) is being broadcast on cbctv, nationwide. Some of the bars here are advertising that as the night's entertainment, the local theatre is also having a showing. 
Anything happening where you are? Any plans to take in the show?

How to watch Tragically Hip's final show of Man Machine Poem tour


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Halifax is hosting it in Parade Square


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're setting up a big screen and a PA in Harmony Square in Brantford.

The Jays are playing Cleveland that night.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to the show in Ottawa tomorrow night. I'll set my PVR for Saturday though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Downtown is being shut down here for the show...they're expecting more than 20000 ppl..plus the area is a block away...

So...since the scalpers screwed us...im not walking into the madhouse downtown...so itll be beer, wings, AC, and the couch here


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sarnia' s event is called "that night in Sarnia". Held in our lakefront park with two huge screens and a tribute band pre show. Tshirt sales through local fm radio have been used to raise funds for local health initiatives.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My neighbour invited me over to see it on his outdoor screen. He has a pretty good setup so should be good.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Trudeau is going to be there and will be out on the streets before the show. I am praying that he, and the CBC, don't make it all about him as that would be an absolute shame.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm praying that this thread doesn't end up being about politics. 

From what I understand, CBC will broadcast this event live only, no reruns or streaming later.
It will be the bands to use as they see fit afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy shit! THANK YOU CBC AND THE HIP!


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking forward to the webcast concert tonight.

Thanks to The Hip and CBC for making the final show available.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Goddamn. Feels tonight. So many feels.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

We're at a friend's pool, beer tasting, eating and watching the hip, amazing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Just finished watching it at a local watering hole on a big screen. Good show. Wife & I had tears in our eyes several times during the night. Bye Gord, it's been good man.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow...that was just...amazing. Thanks to all who just let us be a part of that.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Gord going to be poppin' up in more than a few dreams tonight.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I watched 2 songs on the CBC concert...
Thats all it took to realize why I never liked that band...

Different strokes for different folks I guess...

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I watched all of it and it was fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Not a dry eye in the house tonight. Very happy they did that broadcast.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I had to watch it by myself. What a show. CBC needs to win some awards for the production. I felt like I was in the building. The camera work, the direction, the sound mix... amazing.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Watched it all, it kept getting better and better. Kudo's to CBC for their coverage, no ads, no background things, they just put it out there as is. Sometimes they get it right.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad I recorded the show because I want to watch it again while the kids aren't around so I can turn it up and do my best Gord impression. When they get a little older I'll let them join in...but not yet.

I'm gonna miss that guy.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Great show. Hard to watch without feeling for the man, his family and the band. He had wonderful support from his band who probably tighter than most families. After knowing someone that went by the same cancer, I can only hope he has some good months left with his family, friends and band family. Awesome on Downey for his efforts on bringing light to environmental and human issues in this country too and putting it on JT to do something about it


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I couldn't catch the whole thing, any way to see it online now that the live broadcast is over?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had no idea they liked to kiss each other so much.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I will be finding a place to watch it. I spent the evening with the fiancee and close friends. 

Pretty monumental event. Glad so many people were able to take it in.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> I watched 2 songs on the CBC concert...
> Thats all it took to realize why I never liked that band...
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess...
> ...


I tried catching it on CBC Radio. Bad idea. The pre-show made me despise the tack CBC had taken with it. I turned it off before the show started.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gord Downie's vocals started off pretty rough but did improve. I thought the band was pretty tight and responsive to the situation, keeping emotions in check and serving the music. I spent a couple of hours earlier in the day listening to The Hip so I was primed and ready. Lots of great songs with better than average lyrics. I always hear them like *acoustic-electric folk songs* in much the same way as Neil Young, Bruce Cockburn, and even Kevin Breit, simultaneously direct and twisted.

For those who don't get The Hip, that's just fine, they are who they are and they do what they do. It's art and no one is obliged to appreciate it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

What a great homage. Wonderful and sad at the same time. I cant imagine the emotions they are feeling knowing this is a final adieu to a great frontman and great Canadian band. I was never a big fan but i do like a few songs and appreciate the talent and commitment it takes to make it big.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great show and extremely emotional. Yes his voice was a bit all over the place but the fact he was even up there is a testament to his power of will. I just started trying to figure out Fiddlers Green last week so I was thrilled to see them perform it.

If any of you play it I'm stuck on a couple of chords and could use some help  It's in open E tuning btw. It's the chords behind "nothing changes, anyway" I've got something that works but I'm not sure if they're correct.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Great show and extremely emotional. Yes his voice was a bit all over the place but the fact he was even up there is a testament to his power of will.


He was rough at the start but smoothed out as the show went. I agree about the power of will. That must have taken immense courage for a man who's facing a sunset that's fading all too quickly.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad I watched it. Started off a bit shaky, but as others have said, got better as the show went on. It also made me realize how rarely you see a live production (other than sports) on TV. As I've said before, I was never a huge fan, but I also understand that they are an iconic Canadian band - it had the feel of watching a bit of history.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Gord going to be poppin' up in more than a few dreams tonight.


A dream for five; five men only. Anything that systematic will get you loved.

Yes, there was much kissing, but would a pat on the back have ever been enough? Imagine you were working at a job for 28 years with the same people; no new-comers and no previous goodbyes. That's a lotta love and trust shared.

Gord handled the lower registers well but struggled with his upper range, its true. And there were times he looked like a deep-sea diver in a one-man submarine, inserted into a scene that he could only observe and not be part of. Mind you, if any of us were in the same situation, I suspect we'd be the same. The comment about taking 28 years to figure out the "two-sock" thing was funny.

With so much (deserved) focus on Gord, I have to say that the guitars and guitar tone were exceptional. Maybe it depended on one's sound system, but on our little TV speakers they were perfect. Well-balanced for volume with just the right amount of growl and grit. Coulda been a studio mix. Don't know who to give the kudos to -their own crew or the CBC folks. Like the fact that Rob Baker's Strat had the same colour complement as his outfit.

One of the touching parts of the show was the sight of so many people mouthing the lyrics. It was like watching the young hockey players silently mouthing the anthem lyrics before a playoff game, except here they were the lyrics to their lives and not just to a song. I'm old enough that the lyrics aren't woven into my own life in the same way, but it was still moving to see so many young people so connected to something so literate, and to know they were viscerally connected to songs about places and people in this wonderful country - especially small places, and minor people. That's good, and bodes well.

Nicely done, guys. Nicely done.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok - let's talk gear. Was Paul Langois playing a Gustavsson at one point? He always plays a Les Paul but at one point, for one song, he played a guitar that was not a Les Paul. I'll post back the song when I rewatch the show, but did anyone notice?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm from and currently live in Kingston so, the band is kind of a big deal around here. Last night's show was a HUGE deal, not because of the hype though, but due to their decision to finish performing in the place where it all began. Full circle.

I honestly can't imagine a more moving and thoroughly enjoyable final show than what the band provided for the entire nation last night. CBC also deserves special mention for a job well done. Glad I witnessed it in real time.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think


Lord-Humongous said:


> Ok - let's talk gear. Was Paul Langois playing a Gustavsson at one point? He always plays a Les Paul but at one point, for one song, he played a guitar that was not a Les Paul. I'll post back the song when I rewatch the show, but did anyone notice?


 Didn't notice, but Baker sure played a ton of different guitars. Almost a change for every song


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> I'm from and currently live in Kingston so, the band is kind of a big deal around here. Last night's show was a HUGE deal, not because of the hype though, but due to their decision to finish performing in the place where it all began. Full circle.
> 
> I honestly can't imagine a more moving and thoroughly enjoyable final show than what the band provided for the entire nation last night. CBC also deserves special mention for a job well done. Glad I witnessed it in real time.


I thought that was suiting for their final show. All Canadian tour too was it not?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Baker played all the lead parts,but I was amazed at the rhythm playing by Langlois-he drives the band. Sinclair's bass playing was a treat also.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I thought that was suiting for their final show. All Canadian tour too was it not?


All in Canada but I don't believe they got east of Ottawa, though I could be wrong.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I lost interest in the Hip over twenty years ago, but I felt compelled to watch the show, and I'm glad I did. 

I can only rehash what others have said at this point, so I won't. Yes, a pretty shakey start, but it got better as they went. I think at one point the teleprompters froze because Gord seemed to be lost and stopped singing, and then after the song one of the crew came out and was looking at it...minor details though. 

I'm glad I watched the show, and I'm sure it will be something people will talk about down the road.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Baker played all the lead parts,but I was amazed at the rhythm playing by Langlois-he drives the band. Sinclair's bass playing was a treat also.


There was a point in one of the songs where Baker was playing acoustic and Langlois was playing a lead on a Les Paul. I was quite impressed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bless the Beaverton's pointy little Canadian head: UPDATE: Nation currently demanding 56th encore from Tragically Hip - The Beaverton - North America's Trusted Source of News


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I was cutting onions almost from the get go.

That aside, the band was tight as hell and the overall sound was exceptional.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ok - let's talk gear. Was Paul Langois playing a Gustavsson at one point? He always plays a Les Paul but at one point, for one song, he played a guitar that was not a Les Paul. I'll post back the song when I rewatch the show, but did anyone notice?


Here it is...

Maple Leaf Forever guitars


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I took some of the day pre-concert to look up some of the lyrics, lyrics that I had missed over the years. I know get the Hip. 
Gord's lyrics true, but it is obvious that the band are also the Hip, solid wall of guitars or a single strum ...the Hip Fully Completely ..the Hip 

thanks boys


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have never listened to The Hip to any real extent. I watched the entire concert last night and was very impressed and thankful (for many reasons) that I decided not to miss seeing it.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> Here it is...
> 
> Maple Leaf Forever guitars


GAS... Thanks, I never would have figured that out. 

Also, time to find a JAWS t-shirt on eBay.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Growing up just outside of Kingston, spending a few years living and going to college there, I've been a fan of the group since their very early years and been fortunate to see them many times over the years and I chose to quietly enjoy them last night in my home with my favorite beers and memories of the last 30yrs. 
I seen, I believe a CBC report which stated Gordie had gone through unsuccessful surgeries and somewhere in the range of 30 rounds of chemo before letting the public know of his situation and heading out on this last tour. When one hears the phrase "leave it all on the stage", I don't think a better description possible for what Gordie and The Hip managed last night. Like I'm sure many here, cancer has touched my life and to have somewhat of a sense of what he must have been going through in order to manage what he did last night, I am truly amazed.

And while some wonder why a band so successful here in our home may not have broken out in the US, I thought this was pretty amazing: at last night's Pearl Jam show at Wrigley, Eddie spoke of Gordie's trials and the Tragically Hip...and I must say a great deal of the crowd seemed to know our little piece of Canadian pride and in their own way sent out their respect and love


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been a Hip fan since I heard Hiway Girl in the late 80's. I was engulfed by Fully Completely. We cover some Hip tunes when we gig. So I set the PVR to record the final concert last night. I was out watching Alan Doyle live at an outdoor mountain concert last night. Alan opened his show with a tribute to The Hip. So this morning I'm watching the great concert with awesome CBC production. Man, I'm cutting onions too. I'm really feeling for Gord's family and his lifetime band mates. Awesome live sound. Great guitar tone. Anyone got any gear notes? Lead guitar amp? Do I see a Traynor amp on stage along with the Marshall?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I liked what Eddie did...i also liked that thy found someone wearing a hit shirt to zoom in onto as well


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> I've been a Hip fan since I heard Hiway Girl in the late 80's. I was engulfed by Fully Completely. We cover some Hip tunes when we gig. So I set the PVR to record the final concert last night. I was out watching Alan Doyle live at an outdoor mountain concert last night. Alan opened his show with a tribute to The Hip. So this morning I'm watching the great concert with awesome CBC production. Man, I'm cutting onions too. I'm really feeling for Gord's family and his lifetime band mates. Awesome live sound. Great guitar tone. Anyone got any gear notes? Lead guitar amp? Do I see a Traynor amp on stage along with the Marshall?



Paul looked like jcm 800's...they were only two inputs on them...the Randall 412 was an interesting choice and i was loving his Deluxe
Robbie was playing boogies...but i didnt see what gord sinclair was playing

We enjoyed the show last night!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Baker's white suit/purple shirt/purple shoes/white American STD strat(with crazy birdseye neck)/purple pickguard... that was sooo cool. His tone and playing was great as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Re: the CBCs production. I thought it was very very good. Especially for a kind of first time doing it thing. I watch a lot of webcast concerts (I subscribe to the Phish "couch tour" series every year) and they got pretty close to the highly refined experience some of the bands that have done this a dozen times or more a year for the past 5 years have. My one gripe? YouTube. Oh god, do I ever hate that compression they put on everything. My ears got used to it as I cranked up the stereo and just fatigued them a bit.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Baker wore the same outfit (different shoes) at the 2nd Toronto show - and it was decidedly pink, not purple. I do agree that it was very cool look matched with his white & pink strat.

Friday, Aug. 12 - Air Canada Centre









Band I first saw in '90 at Key West in Windsor at the recommendation of a friend and had a (killer) whale of a time. Easily another 20 times through the years and got to meet them and hang out a couple times with them along the way. Glad I got to catch a couple shows this tour and have some memories of great times with my pals at shows - me, my now wife and maybe a couple hundred ex-pats at a show in Dallas where they could have just phoned it in but didn't and made a game of getting people to shout out their names and home towns between songs "this one's for Scott from Chatham's friend - that guy in the grey shirt over there who needs a haircut and asked for an O.V. at the bar..." Another buddy and I were lucky enough to attend their In Violet Light live-to-air concert at the Hard Rock in Toronto ('04 maybe??) that was broadcast nation wide and a picture of the two of us was on their website homepage for a week or so. Road trips to Kingston when they opened the K-Rock, driving to Pine Knob in Detroit to see them only to have a Backstreet Boys & N'Sync concert at the Silverdome the same night and spending 3 hours stuck in traffic (with carloads of screaming girls all around us) trying to get to the show. Driving back after and construction on the bridge had it closed and made us hunt for the tunnel (pre-GPS days...) and got back to Oakville shortly after dawn. Almost 5 hours of sleep them off to see Roger Waters at the Amph the next night... Trying to find somewhere to stay after driving all day to see them in Burlington, Vermont on a whim.

Never once left a show thinking "that was a waste of time and effort". For sure a piece of the soundtrack to my life.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Pretty sure that Rob Baker played a white Yamaha acoustic and later on what looked like a Seagull. One of his strats was given to him by his father when he was 13 but I don't know if he played it last night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

fretboard said:


> Glad I got to catch a couple shows this tour and have some memories of great times with my pals at shows - me, my now wife and maybe a couple hundred ex-pats at a show in Dallas where they could have just phoned it in but didn't and made a game of getting people to shout out their names and home towns between songs "this one's for Scott from Chatham's friend - that guy in the grey shirt over there who needs a haircut and asked for an O.V. at the bar..." Another buddy and I were lucky enough to attend their In Violet Light live-to-air concert at the Hard Rock in Toronto ('04 maybe??) that was broadcast nation wide and a picture of the two of us was on their website homepage for a week or so. Road trips to Kingston when they opened the K-Rock, driving to Pine Knob in Detroit to see them only to have a Backstreet Boys & N'Sync concert at the Silverdome the same night and spending 3 hours stuck in traffic (with carloads of screaming girls all around us) trying to get to the show. Driving back after and construction on the bridge had it closed and made us hunt for the tunnel (pre-GPS days...) and got back to Oakville shortly after dawn. Almost 5 hours of sleep them off to see Roger Waters at the Amph the next night... Trying to find somewhere to stay after driving all day to see them in Burlington, Vermont on a whim.
> 
> Never once left a show thinking "that was a waste of time and effort". For sure a piece of the soundtrack to my life.


I posted this on the TGP thread but...

We went to see them in San Francisco last year. They couldn't even fill The Masonic here but they played that night as if it was an arena show packed to the rafters and every single person in that room loved them right back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Pretty sure that Rob Baker played a white Yamaha acoustic and later on what looked like a Seagull. One of his strats was given to him by his father when he was 13 but I don't know if he played it last night.


100% that other guitar was a Seagull.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Rob played an Oskar Graf at one point...obviously acoustic...a Guild 12-string as well...
Paul had 2 LP's; tobacco burst & cherry burst, the Maple Leaf forever guitar and a black Tak


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I was hoping to hear _Flamenco_ and found the vocals and sound a bit rough at the start but those are my only complaints. 
No more itchy eyes than any other time I hear _Bobcaygeon_ or _Ahead by a Century, _and a phone call during _Fiddler's Green_ saved me when Gord was clearly getting pretty emotional.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

One of the things I've always liked about the Hip is the fact they can reproduce their recorded sound faithfully on stage. No excessive studio production or crazy overdubs. It's honest, organic music.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ok - let's talk gear. Was Paul Langois playing a Gustavsson at one point? He always plays a Les Paul but at one point, for one song, he played a guitar that was not a Les Paul. I'll post back the song when I rewatch the show, but did anyone notice?


The only non LP guitars he played were a custom tele with no markings and an ExNihilio double cut LP-style (for one song despite his tech spending a ton of time with it before the show)


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

mhammer said:


> A dream for five; five men only. Anything that systematic will get you loved.
> 
> Yes, there was much kissing, but would a pat on the back have ever been enough? Imagine you were working at a job for 28 years with the same people; no new-comers and no previous goodbyes. That's a lotta love and trust shared.
> 
> ...


I was there and can vouch for the live mix. It was nuts. It was hard to hear Gord sometimes but 6,000 people singing will have that effect. Guitars were perfectly balanced and Rob really stretched out on a few. The band was incredibly tight.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

jb welder said:


> I was hoping to hear _Flamenco_ and found the vocals and sound a bit rough at the start but those are my only complaints.
> No more itchy eyes than any other time I hear _Bobcaygeon_ or _Ahead by a Century, _and a phone call during _Fiddler's Green_ saved me when Gord was clearly getting pretty emotional.


I was hoping for Flamenco too but I think it would have destroyed me.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Found a link ti stream it again....

The one thing that still gets me is the amount of people talking like he's already gone...hes not...hes got time left...

We all need to take a page from his book...he knows the pages of his book are numbered, hes living like theres not...he took time and grace to thank everyone...he appluaded the PM...and made us remember the issues up north...even when the spot light was on him, he was redirecting...

If we all took a page from his book...compassion, grace, intelligence, philantropy...the world would be a better place

Its a long and winding road we're on...i look forward to seeing how those FIVE guys can bring all of Canada closer together in the future...theres still music/poetry/folklore for them to weave...and theres still time to do it

Congrats to them all and good luck!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

jimmythegeek said:


> The only non LP guitars he played were a custom tele with no markings and an ExNihilio double cut LP-style (for one song despite his tech spending a ton of time with it before the show)


Paul played the "Maple Leaf Forever" guitar built by Tom Bartlett Maple Leaf Forever guitars


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> I was there


Onelucky sonuvabitch.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Found a link ti stream it again....
> 
> The one thing that still gets me is the amount of people talking like he's already gone...hes not...hes got time left...
> 
> ...


Extremely well written!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> The one thing that still gets me is the amount of people talking like he's already gone...hes not...hes got time left...


I'm still holding on to hope for more music and perhaps even shows.

Here's one for jimmythegeek


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

@ezcomes you're not wrong. We're talking a bit prematurely of his passing. But something did end last night. And given Gord's penchant for privacy we don't know what's next, how long he has, what else is in the works before he does finally leave us for good.

I'm ever so thankful I had one last show with them that's for sure. But I'm not going to carry hope for another one at this point. And that's the sad part, for me, really. That's what ended last night. I cannot imagine a cottage weekend or a camping trip without The Hip's music in some form. As I grow older, Downie's lyrics hit me with more and more force (_You teach your kids some fashion sense/Then they fashion some of their own_ -- c'mon! As a dad now...BAM! I *get* those lines now!).

So, while Gord is still here, the end of a big piece of my life has come about.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I live in Orangeville, which isn't a very big town. They closed off a street last night and put up huge screens to watch the show. 3500 people came out. That's is nuts. I'll see if I can find some photos.

Beautiful night though. People cheered, laughed, cried. It was the warmest feeling giant part I have ever seen.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> @ezcomes you're not wrong. We're talking a bit prematurely of his passing. But something did end last night. And given Gord's penchant for privacy we don't know what's next, how long he has, what else is in the works before he does finally leave us for good.
> 
> I'm ever so thankful I had one last show with them that's for sure. But I'm not going to carry hope for another one at this point. And that's the sad part, for me, really. That's what ended last night. I cannot imagine a cottage weekend or a camping trip without The Hip's music in some form. As I grow older, Downie's lyrics hit me with more and more force (_You teach your kids some fashion sense/Then they fashion some of their own_ -- c'mon! As a dad now...BAM! I *get* those lines now!).
> 
> So, while Gord is still here, the end of a big piece of my life has come about.


I have had a gripe about news announcers (and the folks who prepare the stuff for them to read) talking about "terminal brain cancer". It is an *inoperable* tumour, to be sure, but no physician in their right mind would have given him the thumbs up to tour if it was "near the end". That's all his doctor needs is to have Gord drop dead from a stroke on stage, and people sue him for malpractice because they had to witness that.

Having said that, Gord clearly seems weaker than he has been in past, and every little flail last night seemed to require that he save up energy to do it. It is probably unwise to commit to any future tours, given how far off in the future they are usually booked, but he ain't dead yet or next week.

From the American Brain Tumour Association website: 

"_Because glioblastomas can grow rapidly, the most common symptoms are usually caused by increased pressure in the brain. These symptoms can include headache, nausea, vomiting, and drowsiness. Depending on the location of the tumor, patients can develop a variety of other symptoms such as weakness on one side of the body, memory and/or speech difficulties, and visual changes._

_With standard treatment, median survival for adults with an anaplastic astrocytoma is about two to three years. For adults with more aggressive glioblastoma, treated with concurrent temozolamide and radiation therapy, median survival is about 14.6 months and two-year survival is 30%. However, a 2009 study reported that almost 10% of patients with glioblastoma may live five years or longer_."

That doesn't make it any sadder that they won't be a fixture at Bluesfest anymore.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

_" It is an *inoperable* tumour, to be sure, but no physician in their right mind would have given him the thumbs up to tour if it was "near the end". That's all his doctor needs is to have Gord drop dead from a stroke on stage, and people sue him for malpractice because they had to witness that."_


Pretty sure I read or heard on the news that his doctor was at every show. Maybe that's why.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Oops. 


Geetarz said:


> Paul played the "Maple Leaf Forever" guitar built by Tom Bartlett Maple Leaf Forever guitars


My bad!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Onelucky sonuvabitch.


You don't know how lucky Mark. My wife entered the ticket lottery on Friday morning.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

jb welder said:


> I'm still holding on to hope for more music and perhaps even shows.
> 
> Here's one for jimmythegeek


Thanks so much. Wow! I've never seen him do it so straight. That was gorgeous.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> Paul looked like jcm 800's...they were only two inputs on them...the Randall 412 was an interesting choice and i was loving his Deluxe
> Robbie was playing boogies...but i didnt see what gord sinclair was playing
> 
> We enjoyed the show last night!


Robbie had a LoneStar 212 (the 100w model) and a RectoVerb 212. Pretty sure he'd use the LS for cleans and the RV for his gain sound. I thought he had good tone. Langlois too, but I don't think he was playing JCMs. The heads looked like they had too many knobs and an LED just to the right of center. I am curious what he was using. PWE? Randall?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I liked the new songs "In a World Possessed by the Human Mind", and "machine". It's unfortunate they didn't get to do a tour solely for the new one and those songs won't get to become concert staples.

On a funny, side note (no offence intended), never has Mr. Downie more reminded me of Bill Murray.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Baker played all the lead parts,but I was amazed at the rhythm playing by Langlois-he drives the band. Sinclair's bass playing was a treat also.


Glad you mentioned it - so much of the other (greatest) thread was about Gord. 
This band can hit a groove with the best of them, and I could listen to Rob Baker noodle for hours on end.



jb welder said:


> On a funny, side note (no offence intended), never has Mr. Downie more reminded me of Bill Murray.


I had that exact same though when he did his encore speech.


so thrilled CBC held the entire thing commercial free. 
a brilliant night, watched by a third of the entire nation (11.7 million viewers)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We flipped back and forth between the Jays game and the concert.

It was as I expected. I can't put the Hip in the "greatest Canadian bands" category, but I could see the audience singing along so as I've observed, the disconnect I feel with the Hip is not shared by many other Canadians.

As a concert, I'd call it mediocre. As an emotional connection between the band and their fans, probably a home run.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I felt the same, Mike, but have been too scared to mention it here lol GF^%@

I watched the first hour + 15, and thought it was a hot mess. I'm a big fan and prefer to remember the good, so I bailed on the broadcast.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

keto said:


> I felt the same, Mike, but have been too scared to mention it here lol GF^%@
> 
> I watched the first hour + 15, and thought it was a hot mess. I'm a big fan and prefer to remember the good, so I bailed on the broadcast.


One of the guys at the shop is a very amateur guitar player; I mentioned the concert b/c he's a big fan and he doesn't pay much mind to media, so he was unaware of the broadcast.
He told me the same thing; too distorted, too fast, and singing was awful. 
I agree on the singing, but Geordie much like David lee Roth has always had that rep of being right on the edge of being out of tune. I guess as hip live fans just accept it and move on. (sorry IDOL shows)

My co-worker, also noticed that all the guitars no matter model or pickup config sounded extremely similar to each other, almost identical. Of course he started asking why that was......dammit.

How come that les Paul looking guitar sounded so much like the Tele he was playing the song before? Why bother switching guitars.?
He was like a 5 year old, rapid firing questions.... all I could come up with was.......... It's the same amp and settings, and if he splits the humbucker it's gonna sound very similar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> I agree on the singing, but Geordie much like David lee Roth has always had that rep of being right on the edge of being out of tune. I guess as hip live fans just accept it and move on. (sorry IDOL shows)


Legend is that when they recorded the Canadian all-star fundraiser "Tears are not enough", someone said to Neil Young as he was leaving that he sang a bit flat. Young's reply was "That's my style, man".


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Legend is that when they recorded the Canadian all-star fundraiser "Tears are not enough", someone said to Neil Young as he was leaving that he sang a bit flat. Young's reply was "That's my style, man".


I actually think that is in the documentary about that song,with Neil saying it IIRC.

About the show...

You have to cut Gordie some slack on the vocals,he was obviously struggling a bit,as much with phrasing as relying heavily on the teleprompter.
You could see flashes of the old Gordie,but his situation has taken it's toll to be sure(as it would).
I tuned in as a fan of the first 4-5 albums ,and realizing some great songs from all the others ,but never got really familiar with them.
It seemed like they were always going to be around,so there would be time to catch up.
I expected to watch for a while and then check out,instead I hardly blinked for 3 hours, I found it riveting,no doubt due to the circumstances .
It was weird,I felt like if they were out there doing it,I was obligated to see it through.
I had the much easier job.

Thanks for the tunes boys !


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Holy, those guitars sure have a lot of pedals in their signal. Wow. I thought that was a LP into a cranked Marshall head.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Legend is that when they recorded the Canadian all-star fundraiser "Tears are not enough", someone said to Neil Young as he was leaving that he sang a bit flat. Young's reply was "That's my style, man".


It was none other than David Foster who said that to NY.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

And here it is (13:00 mark)


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Alex said:


> And here it is (13:00 mark)


Haha ! That's it !

Still got some brain cells left !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> We flipped back and forth between the Jays game and the concert.
> 
> It was as I expected. I can't put the Hip in the "greatest Canadian bands" category, but I could see the audience singing along so as I've observed, the disconnect I feel with the Hip is not shared by many other Canadians.
> 
> As a concert, I'd call it mediocre. As an emotional connection between the band and their fans, probably a home run.


I watched about 10min of it, it was a miss for me. Downie looked and sounded rough, there was definitely an elephant in the room.

I think the show/tour was for the fans....if you aren't one, like me, you might be left wondering what the fuss was about. but for those that were, it obviously was a powerful experience.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bubb said:


> It seemed like they were always going to be around,so there would be time to catch up.


There's a life lesson in that statement.

Back in 66' my aunt wanted to take me to see the Beatles in T.O but I declined because "they'll be touring forever".................... in 1980 I passed on Harry Chapin at UWO because "he plays there every year and I'll catch him next time"......................................


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Damn, I remembered after I was out of cell range in Algonquin park that I forgot to set the PVR and couldn't call home for someone to do it. Anyone know of links to it since they aren't going to release or rebroadcast it. PM me if you don't want to post it publicly. On the appropriate side though, I was at Grand Lake where Tom Thompson was a ranger and sketched his famous Jack Pine.

Tom Thompson came paddling past,
I'm pretty sure it was him...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> I watched about 10min of it, it was a miss for me. Downie looked and sounded rough, there was definitely an elephant in the room.
> 
> I think the show/tour was for the fans....if you aren't one, like me, you might be left wondering what the fuss was about. but for those that were, it obviously was a powerful experience.


And really that's what its all about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2016)

If you want to hear The Hip at the top of their game seek out Live From the Vault, Vol. 4 from Brussels.

That's s perfect Hip show.

If you don't like that...well...I can't help you, son


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

Something that came up in a discussion at work yesterday: have The Hip ever covered another band live? In all my years seeing them live I've never knowingly heard them cover another band's material. It's always been 100% their own material end-to-end in their shows.

Anyone got a recording of them doing a cover?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Something that came up in a discussion at work yesterday: have The Hip ever covered another band live? In all my years seeing them live I've never knowingly heard them cover another band's material. It's always been 100% their own material end-to-end in their shows.
> 
> Anyone got a recording of them doing a cover?


Not every band _can._


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Damn, I remembered after I was out of cell range in Algonquin park that I forgot to set the PVR and couldn't call home for someone to do it. Anyone know of links to it since they aren't going to release or rebroadcast it.


Did CBC say they would never rebroadcast this? I would have bet they will replay the crap out of this at some point. I would be REALLY surprised if it isn't released on DVD after Downie passes away.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Something that came up in a discussion at work yesterday: have The Hip ever covered another band live? In all my years seeing them live I've never knowingly heard them cover another band's material. It's always been 100% their own material end-to-end in their shows.
> 
> Anyone got a recording of them doing a cover?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Not every band _can._


It's a different skill, for sure.
IMO Dream Theater do it better than anyone. Too good maybe.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This is back in the day mind you, but they used to be a pretty decent R&B cover band. In fact, that's about all they were playing when I'd encounter them at various watering holes around town. They had a sax player for some time before that hack Paul Langlois weaseled his way into the band (JK, not about the sax player, about Paul being a weasel and a hack....he's a great guy and his rhythm work is superb ;^ )


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

@davetcan did they ever do that live? That looks like it's rehearsal hall footage. Very cool though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> This is back in the day mind you, but they used to be a pretty decent R&B cover band. In fact, that's about all they were playing when I'd encounter them at various watering holes around town. They had a sax player for some time before that hack Paul Langlois weaseled his way into the band (JK, not about the sax player, about Paul being a weasel and a hack....he's a great guy and his rhythm work is superb ;^ )


Yea. Do you recall about when they dropped covers completely? I started seeing them live around the 92-93'sh -- and can't recall a single instance where they covered someone from there on. That's 24 years! Impressive! Most bands I know through one cover in to their live sets just 'cause it's cool, right?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> @davetcan did they ever do that live? That looks like it's rehearsal hall footage. Very cool though!


Geddy seems to imply it was for the Canadian Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction in 1994. It's all I could come up with


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some other info.

The Tragically Hip Unreleased Songs Information Page (1985-2010)

Scroll down the page for a list of covers played at various times in their career.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's an abbreviated list stating what, where, and when.

*C'mon Everybody*: An Eddie Cochran song, performed on December 13, 2006 at The Phoenix in Toronto. It returned as an encore during the 2007 World Container tour.

*Queen*: David Bowie song as performed by the boys during the 2006 Holiday Jam on December 13, 2006 at The Phoenix in Toronto.

*It Makes No Difference*: The Band cover, performed on December 13, 2006 at The Phoenix in Toronto. The song was also played as an encore during World Container tour.

*On A Night Like This*: Performed on a night like that in Toronto, during December 13th's Holiday Jam. A Bob Dylan original. It returned as an encore during the 2007 World Container tour.

*Summer Side Of Life*: This Gordon Lightfoot song was played as the grand finale at The Phoenix in December of 2006. The boys were joined on stage by *Matt Mays*, *Sarah Harmer*, *Buck 65*, *Sam Roberts*, and *Kathleen Edwards*. It was also played during the 2007 World Container tour as an encore.

*Fiddler's Green*: Although not unreleased, this song, for personal reasons, remained unperformed for over fifteen years. It returned as a regular feature on the World Container tour.


_*Microphone Stand Redux*_: While 2004 saw many a bitter battle between Gord and the mic stand, 2007 witnessed the ugly confrontation. Gord murdered the mic stand, repeatedly. Often, after breaking the stand down, sometimes by unscrewing its parts, other times with sheer snapping force, Gord would twirl a long remaining piece like a baton. In Boston, on April 20th, he handed broken portions of the stand to the crowd. One lucky spectator received the base, to which Gord screamed: "It all starts at the base! It's eleven pounds of tender, loving, care!"


_*"What Has Nationalism Brought You?"*_: Also in Boston, in response to some his raucous fellow Countrymen up front, Gord gave an anti-nationalism rant before the encore. It included the line: "What has nationalism brought you? Nothin! Don't say you're better than anyone else!" Downie's distaste is explained in the Exhibit Hall.


*Like A Rolling Stone*: The World Container tour also marked the return of the cover song. The band usually played a cover as the second song of every encore. This Bob Dylan song was a crowd favourite in Ottawa on February 2, 2007.

_*Walking On The Moon*_: During "Meridian," in Ottawa on Feb 2nd, Gord laid down on stage and gave himself a hot-towel facial. He then proceeded to break down the microphone stand and twirl it like a baton (with an amazing amount of skill). As Gord wow'd the crowd, the boys played this song by The Police.


_*Do You Feel Like We Do*_: This Peter Frampton song was busted out during "At The Hundredth Meridian."


*Queen Bitch*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A David Bowie original.

*Powderfinger*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A Neil Young original.

*I Can Only Give You Everything*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A song originally performed by Them and Van Morrison.

*Four Strong Winds*: A World Container tour cover by Ian Tyson. Dale Fedorek pointed out that *Travis Good* of The Sadies joined the boys on stage for this song in Lethbridge, Alberta.

*2000 Light Years From Home*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A Rolling Stones original.

*Somethin' Else*: An Eddie Cochran original played as an encore on the World Container tour.

*Atlantic City*: A Bruce Springsteen original played as an encore on the World Container tour in, where else?, Atlantic City, New Jersey.

*Going, Going, Gone*: A World Container tour cover song; played during an encore. A Bob Dylan original.

*Six Days On The Road*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A Dave Dudley original.

*Train In Vain*: A Clash original played as a World Container tour cover.

*The Weight*: A song originally written and performed by The Band.

*Big Yellow Taxi*: A Joni Mitchell original played in Peterborough, Ontario.

*Hang On To Yourself*: A World Container tour cover song. It was played during an encore. A David Bowie original.

*Lust For Life*: The Iggy Pop number, busted out in London, Ontario on February 5.

_*Nautical Disaster*_: This song returned to its roots on Feb 5th in London; being played amidships during "New Orleans Is Sinking."

*Picture My Face*: A song by Hamilton band Teenage Head. It was played in their hometown during the encore on February 6.

*Diamond Dogs*: Another David Bowie song that made it into the World Container tour encores. Played in Toronto on February 7.

*Can't Explain*: By The Who. Played in Buffalo 03/09/07

*1979*: By The Smashing Pumpkins. Played in Buffalo 03/10/07 and Chicago on 05/11/07

*End Of The World As We Know It*: By REM. Played in Atlanta 03/13/07

*Substitute*: By The Who. Played in Houston 03/09/07

*Tush*: By ZZ Top. Played in Dallas 03/16/07

*Train Kept A Rollin'*: By Tiny Bradshaw, Howard Kay and Lois Mann. Played in Denver 03/19/07

*Suspicious Minds*: By Elvis Presley. Played in Las Vegas 03/21/07

*Mr. Soul*: By Neil Young. Played in Anahiem 03/23/07

*Hollywood*: By Concrete Blond. Played in Los Angeles 03/24/07

*If You Gotta Go, Go Now*: By Bob Dylan. Played in San Fancisco 03/26/07

*Don't Worry Baby*: By Los Lobos. Played in Portland 03/28/07

*Jumping Jack Flash*: By The Rolling Stones. Played in Seattle 03/29/07

*Black Day In July*: By Gordon Lightfoot. Played in Detroit 04/12/07

*Metal*: By Iggy Pop. Played in Detroit 04/13/07

*Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald*: By Gordon Lightfoot. Played in Cleveland 04/14/07

*Burn On*: This Randy Newman number was sung during the introduction to Daredevil in Cleveland on April 14. (Thanks to David Schneider)

*Child Of The Moon*: By The Rolling Stones. Played in South Burlington, Vermont 04/16/07

*Tax Man*: By The Beatles. Played in South Burlington, Vermont 04/17/07

*I Want You*: By Bob Dylan. Played in Clifton Park, New York 04/18/07

*Is This Love*: By Bob Marley. Played in Boston 04/20/07

*Rudy Can't Fall*: By The Clash. Played in Hampton Beach 04/21/07

*The Last Time*: By The Rolling Stones. Played in Lancaster 04/22/07

*Johnny Appleseed*: By Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros. Played in New York 04/24/07

*The Magnificent Seven*: By The Clash. Played in New York 04/25/07

*Dead Flowers*: By The Rolling Stones. Played in Philadelphia 04/28/07

*Young Americans*: By David Bowie. Played in Washington, D.C. 04/29/07

*Helter Skelter*: By The Beatles. Played in Indianapolis 05/10/07

*Surrender*: By Cheap Trick. Played in Chicago 05/12/07

*Bastards Of Young*: By The Replacements. Played in Minneapolis 05/14/07

*Come Together*: By The Beatles. Played in Madison 05/15/07

*The Shape I'm In*: By The Band. Played in Cleveland 05/16/07

*Street Fighting Man*: By The Rolling Stones. Played in Erie 05/18/07

*Papa's Got A Brand New Bag*: By James Brown. Played in Towson 05/19/07


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> During the period from about 1990 to about 2000 the Hip were intertwined with my life in more ways than I can possibly describe. I wasn’t even a hardcore fan, though I do appreciate their music. They were the soundtrack to so many key events for me that they transcend comparisons to other bands. The end of the Hip for me is like watching the house I grew up in being torn down. I sense that a lot of people feel the same way, though I can also understand why others who grew up in a different time and place than I did would see them as just another band.


That's pretty much my take on it.

I completely understand why the Hip's last show and Downie's situation is so important to so many.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> Did CBC say they would never rebroadcast this? I would have bet they will replay the crap out of this at some point. I would be REALLY surprised if it isn't released on DVD after Downie passes away.


That is what the announced, no rebroadcast, no streaming.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

nkjanssen said:


> During the period from about 1990 to about 2000 the Hip were intertwined with my life in more ways than I can possibly describe. I wasn’t even a hardcore fan, though I do appreciate their music. They were the soundtrack to so many key events for me that they transcend comparisons to other bands. The end of the Hip for me is like watching the house I grew up in being torn down. I sense that a lot of people feel the same way, though I can also understand why others who grew up in a different time and place than I did would see them as just another band.


Nailed it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Big thanks SG Rocker. I am grabbing that from Vimeo now.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks SG Rocker.

An essay I wrote on another site: Farewell Gordon Downie

And a sample, because of software incompatability and therefore formatting interruptions will creep in:



> For those who have been watching what's going down in Canada know that Gordon Downie of the Tragically Hip played his last show and the show was broadcast across the country uninterrupted during the middle of the Olympics. The reason for this was due to Downie's terminal cancer in the brain. He was healthy enough to do a short tour before the eventual death will remove his voice and there is a huge following of The Hip in Canada. Some want to hyperbolise the importance and say that they were the Beatles or something and I can't jive with that. If I want to make comparisons. . .
> 
> For those who vaguely have heard of the band especially in their modest tours of the US, the band had huge success in Canada. Nine #1 albums in Canada, and had very poor sales in the US, hitting #129 at their very highest. Part of this difference was due to a void in the Canadian music scene, especially in southern Ontario, filled by The Hip. The Tragically Hip filled the void similar to what Bruce Springsteen, Tom Petty and John Mellencamp filled in the US a decade earlier. And if I am going to be making comparisons of the Hip to any other international artists, it will be to those guys. I am not familiar who filled that role in the British Isles or Australia so if anyone wants to chip in, they can.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Yea. Do you recall about when they dropped covers completely?


As others have shown here, there wasn't a "complete" drop of covers. The shift to more originals than covers though definitely happened before your awareness of the band. They had 2 full albums and an EP under their belt in '91 for instance...


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

davetcan said:


> *Like A Rolling Stone*: The World Container tour also marked the return of the cover song. The band usually played a cover as the second song of every encore. This Bob Dylan song was a crowd favourite in Ottawa on February 2, 2007.


Thank goodness....I was sure I remembered them playing Like a Rolling Stone in Ottawa, but was afraid to say anything, because I tend to mis-remember how things happen but I remember thinking the same, it stands out, because I don't really recall them ever playing any covers in the shows I had attended to that point (5? 6? 10? lol) 

I thought the final show was beautiful - maybe not perfect technically (but that band is so solid I think), but brought me through a lot memories and emotions...love those guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

The Tragically Hip: 10 Essential Songs

Not a bad list.


----------

